# fodder for goats



## treeclimber233 (Nov 18, 2012)

Has anyone seen the fodder feed in the feeding horses section?  Anyone here do this?  Sounds interesting if it is really a plausable thing.

I see there is already another post about this.   Sorry


----------



## Harbisgirl (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't myself but I know of lady who does. She has a description of her setup on her blog  http://quartzridgeranch.wordpress.com/


----------



## Oakroot (Nov 19, 2012)

Lots of very high end farms feed hydro grown fodder including some of the biggest jumper and racing barns in the world.


----------



## vegaburm (Dec 16, 2012)

I would love to do this, but the space for it and time are definitely an issue!


----------



## animalmom (Dec 16, 2012)

I have one of the fodder systems that Melwynnd is producing.  I was quickly impressed by the simplicity and ease of use.  My daily time involvement is very, very minimal.  If I spend more than 5 minutes a day I would be incredibly surprised.  I should time my actual hands on involvement.  The process is easy... measure out your grain of choice, we use wheat, rinse, rinse again, soak for 30 minutes or so, drain and let the seeds sit until the next day.  I mean really, how long does it take a person to rinse out some seeds, put them in soak, come back later and drain?  This system is not a time sink at all.

Next day put the seeds in one of the trays, level out the seeds and put the tray in the rack.  From that point is is automated.  This is a well thought out system.

I can't answer the question on if your goats will eat the fodder as my goats don't get a chance to do so.  All the fodder goes to the geese who scarf it down.

The footprint of the fodder system I purchased is 22" x 24" and is about 45" tall.  I purchased the six tray system.

This product does what it is intended to do with very little oversight from me.  I think it is a good system for the backyardherd owner.  I am not associated with the manufacturer, nor do I receive any compensation for my opinions.  I really like this product.  It does what it says it will do.  My only complaint is I should have bought the 12 tray system so that the goats could get some fodder too.  Didn't think the geese would lay claim to it all.


----------



## vegaburm (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, with one of the systems it does not look bad, but this link on this post was not with one of those. She said the seeds had to be watered 3-4 times a day, and I know in my life that would never happen. With the setups, space is an issue for me, finding a window somewhere where my cats won't jump in it and make a mess would mean putting it in my bedroom, with all the other things my cats need to stay out of. With so much clutter there already I don't want to do that. Now all I need to do is kick out one of my children and start using their bedroom for this sort of stuff and snake racks. Lol.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 18, 2012)

My question is where are you purchasing the seed and what cost?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have messed around with starting with the fodder.  I have found it does not need to be watered 3-4 times a day.  Knowing I was leaving (deer hunting) for 4 days I just left my 3 trays sitting in the room.  It was molding so I did not want to feed it to my animals anyway.  When I came back the seeds that sprouted were still alive and growing.  Granted it had a terrible sprout rate.  I tried the first time with whole oats and  got  a 10-15% sprout rate.  Horrible I know.   Now I am trying to sprout annual rye grass.  It took about 5 days to sprout and is finally growing.  I need to figure out how many seeds to put in my containers because after the seeds swelled up there is about 1 inch (maybe deeper) of seeds in the tray.  I did not buy the system because I want to see how it works first.  Maybe make my own. It looks simple enough.  It really does not seem to take much time at all.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 20, 2012)

We are using "whole wheat for feed" seeds and are very pleased with the sprout rate.  Locally here in North Central Texas a 50 pound bag costs $12.95.  The wheat feed seed is just wheat seed with nothing added, not processed, not steamed, not rolled, nada.  We get it at a local feed store and they get it from Oklahoma.

When we first started with our fodder system we bought a few 50 pound bags of wheat seeds that were suppose to be planted.  Thought that was a good thing, but it was $5 - 7 more expensive that the whole wheat for feed.  Gets confusing.

Our sprout rate for the more expensive seeds and for the less expensive "for feed" seeds is identical.  Can't complain about that!  Any seeds that fail to sprout go to the chickens so there is no loss at all.

We do our fodder system outside where it is closer to the greedy geese.  It is sheltered on the one side that would get the worst weather by a wall and we have a three sided "greenhouse" enclosure around it to protect from wind and low temperatures.  We also put an aquarium heater in the water reservoir to keep that from freezing.  The husband didn't want the system in the house and it just made more sense to us to have it closer to the animals even though it meant we would have to do something to protect from freezing.

We like the system.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 20, 2012)

I just found a site for fodder on FB. It is calle Fodder Group.


----------



## vegaburm (Dec 27, 2012)

Animal mom, can you post pics of our greenhouse enclosure? And what sort of temps is it doing well at? I would think wheat would be ok ever in the winter as long as your water and piping didn't freeze.... It grows during the winter around here.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 27, 2012)

I would be pleased to post some pictures.  Might take me a day... it's a wee bit cold out there right now, nevertheless I peeked into the fodder system this morning (27 degrees outside, brrrr, dang cold for Texas) and the wheat seeds were growing just like they should.


----------



## vegaburm (Dec 27, 2012)

interesting. if I could make it work outside I might try it, though It might be too hot here in the summer too. I just have no indoor room to deal with it.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd like to see your setup too  I didn't realize they would still sprout at 27 degrees. It's been in the 20's here where I live (Northern California) and I would have thought that would be too cold. I do have a pretty large greenhouse where I could set it up but its the heat in the summer that I'm most worried about. It gets into the upper 90's in the summer (might break 100 a few times) but that greenhouse is in the sun and is sweltering. I wonder if putting it in my root cellar would screw up the humidity in there too much...


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 27, 2012)

I fed a mat of fodder to my goats for the first time last night.  Of course they could not decide if they liked it or not.  I put their usual amount of hay in the manger and lay the fodder on top of the hay.  They immediately gobbled the grass and then started eating the hay.  After a bit one goat started tasting the mat (root part) and was sampling it when I left.  Need to go see if they ate it today.  It doesn't seem to take much work.  I need to find some wheat seed around here somewhere.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am having a difficult time getting pictures to upload; of course me being computer hostile doesn't help my problem at all.

I have some lovely pictures that I can send through my email program to anyone who would like to see them.

The enclosure is only used during cold weather.

So if you would like to email me I'll send pictures your way.  I will also continue to swear, I mean work on the computer to see if I can pacify it's beastly nature into submission.  Sigh.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 30, 2012)

Here we go!
Here, finally, is our "greenhouse" surround.  It is a three sided structure made from left-overs from doing a cold frame, and heavy duty vinyl shower curtains, and 1 x 1's.

This is the outside. We have it backed up to a metal sided barn.






Inside.





Here is the clear vinyl side, so we can see what going on without removing the surround.  The surround itself is light and so we have a heavy board and weights on top to keep it stable during gusty winds.





A view in through the clear side shows the growing wheat.





Here is the fodder system itself.





The surround will be used only during the winter.  When the night temps get back into the 40's we'll probably remove the surround and store it for next winter.

Let me know if you have any questions, or suggestions on making it better.
Thanks!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am thinking of making my own rack to grow fodder.  On your set-up I see the water line coming up from the water tank.  How does the water get out of the pans and down to the lower pans.  Just holes in the bottoms of the top pans?  In the mats I am growing now I keep coming up with dry spots and the grass just grows very slowly in that spot. My goats love it.  However I have noticed that they only eat so much of it and then continue to fill up on the hay.  They go absolutely crazy when I first put it in the manger but then start eating around the mat to get the hay. I have noticed the doe that has been so sickly and starved looking seems like she is putting on weight now.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 7, 2013)

You can see more details about Melwynnd's system at www.half-pinthomestead.com.  I have been in looking in detail at this for our farm and her design is one of many I am considering.

Treeclimber - are you milking any of the goats getting fodder?  I am considering this for our dairy herd, but so far, haven't found anyone who has completely replaced grain with fodder for a dairy herd.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am waiting for babies so I can start milking again.  I have only been feeding fodder for a short time but I think my goats look better already.  They also don't seem to be eating as much.

As for the people commenting that it will take up too much time--It does not take much time at all.  If you consider the amount of time working to earn the money to buy hay, then consider the time hauling and  moving/stacking the hay then the few minutes it takes daily to care for the fodder is not much at all.  I don't even have the automated system yet.  I jjust have containers that I put seed in then hand water every day.  Once I get it with automatic water then it will only take long enough pull a mat out and refill the tray with seed (don't forget to wash tray between mat and reseed) and off to the barn I go.  I can certainly use the money I usually spend on hay for other things (mainly right now a rack and automatic water pump. LOL)


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jan 8, 2013)

Are some sprouts better than others? There are so many different seeds available - is there any benefit to rotating and adding variety? Or are some higher in nutritive value?


----------



## Harbisgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Harbisgirl said:
			
		

> Are some sprouts better than others? There are so many different seeds available - is there any benefit to rotating and adding variety? Or are some higher in nutritive value?


Just curious if anybody has an input for this - still looking into this setup. Also curious how much should be fed per animal. I'm interested in feed 3 goats (2 in milk), 2 American Guinea Hogs and 6 chickens.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 4, 2013)

I know with people changing up the greens is a very good thing, so can't imagine why it wouldn't be good for animals also, just my two cents...


----------



## Hobby Farm (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been feeding my goats and chickens fodder for about 3 weeks now.  They both love it and gobble every bit of it up very quickly.  I had one goat that I was milking pre fodder.  Since feeding fodder, her milk production has increased and her kids are growing faster and looking better than any other kids I have ever had in the barn.  I had her milk tested before I started the fodder.  Once my other goats come fresh, I will send in another sample and see if the fat and protein has increased.  By looking at the kids, I'd say it has, but the kids are getting fodder as well, so that may be part of it.

I am convinced it is a great way to feed your animals.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 6, 2013)

What grains are you growing for your fodder for your goats?  I am interested in this as well..


----------



## Hobby Farm (Mar 6, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> What grains are you growing for your fodder for your goats?  I am interested in this as well..


Barley only right now.  I am looking for a source for some good wheat to use for the chickens.  I just got a bag of Canadian Peas and BOSS.  I am going to top dress the barley with a mixture of this staring tomorrow.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 6, 2013)

How much fodder do you feed your goat and is she a full size goat or a mini? Also, are you feeding her hay as well? Is the fodder alone enough fiber for her rumen?


----------



## Hobby Farm (Mar 6, 2013)

She is an Oberhasli that weighs about 75 pounds.  I eased her into it a little at a time, and she's now getting 2-3 pounds per day.
No, they still need some roughage.  I've been feeding her a cheap grass hay mix ($60/ton).  She eats no more than 5 pounds a day of this.  I also give about a pound of grain per milking (twice a day).  It cost me $0.96/day to feed her.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 6, 2013)

There is someone on Craigslist selling setups where I live and I have to room to put one and would sure like to try it. But now that you gave me your cost I am not sure it is worth it. Even buying straight alfafa it is only costing me about .50 a day to feed mine. And our alfalfa is 14.00 a bale. I have 21 goats on dry lot and I go through 10 bales every two weeks. That will go up a little when I start giving grain to the milkers, but my hay cost will also go down when I can order it by the ton after the first cutting in May. 

I still like the idea of giving them fresh greens, and I know my chickens would love it. Thank you for sharing how you feed.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Mar 6, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> There is someone on Craigslist selling setups where I live and I have to room to put one and would sure like to try it. But now that you gave me your cost I am not sure it is worth it. Even buying straight alfafa it is only costing me about .50 a day to feed mine. And our alfalfa is 14.00 a bale. I have 21 goats on dry lot and I go through 10 bales every two weeks. That will go up a little when I start giving grain to the milkers, but my hay cost will also go down when I can order it by the ton after the first cutting in May.
> 
> I still like the idea of giving them fresh greens, and I know my chickens would love it. Thank you for sharing how you feed.


I am feeding my dry goats one pound of fodder each, 2-3 pounds of hay, and no grain.  Cost is $0.15 each.  They are all Obies and Alpines.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing. I gotta try this. I live in N. Cal and hay is anywhere from $12 - $20 for one bale. I've been dying to get goats but too scared because of the hay prices. This changes things


----------



## babsbag (Mar 6, 2013)

Hobby Farm said:
			
		

> babsbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that cost I like   Thanks


----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 6, 2013)

Your feeding 21 goats 10 bales every two weeks????   How big are your bales?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 23, 2013)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> Your feeding 21 goats 10 bales every two weeks????   How big are your bales?


My bales are between 100-120 lbs.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 24, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> treeclimber233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.  I thought there for a bit I was drastically overfeeding my goats. lol


----------

